# sneaky snake snack



## jcinpc (Nov 6, 2010)

I was out back in the rock shop and I hear this frog screaming and I already had the cybershot with me so I got as close as I could without spooking the snake and took a few pics. When he went into the hedges I moved in for the better shots. I thought it was pretty cool, we are encouraged here in Floirda to kill all the cuban tree frogs we can, I love these black snakes


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2010)

i like that first pic


"farewell cruel world!!!"


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 6, 2010)

Great captures of nature at its best


----------



## leo (Nov 7, 2010)

Neat captures


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome series!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 7, 2010)

Great series.  Thanks for sharing the shots.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome series!  Thanks for shooting & sharing!


----------



## Mangler (Nov 10, 2010)

Great pics...it would suck to go out that way!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Nov 10, 2010)

awesome pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool capture!


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 10, 2010)

that is cool thanks for sharing


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Nov 11, 2010)

Wonder what was going through that frog's mind? He kind of has a look of disgusted resignation   .

Neat shots!


----------

